# Help itentifying bolt



## electro wrks (Mar 5, 2012)

May be one of these: https://www.google.com/search?q=hoo...ChMImuypsvv0xwIVAZmICh0IhAC3&biw=1232&bih=623


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You can probably remove that nut with a blunt cold chisel - be careful
Or else make yourself a tool to fit out of a piece of steel pile


----------



## dragonsgate (May 19, 2012)

A.godfrey said:


> Hi I am having trouble trying to remove a gear from my motor it has a weird looking bolt which looks like it is threaded, I tried removing it with mole grips but no luck. does anyone have a idea of what type of tool I should use to remove it. I tried looking online and only found something called a gear nut remover. please refer to photos.
> 
> Many thanks


Have you tried both directions? It could be a left-handed tread.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

i've seen those called "castle head" due to the notches. A pin spanner could also be used to remove it, although the notched socket is ideal.

pin spanner


----------



## A.godfrey (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks for the pointers guys, I will try to explore the options you have given. Yeah I tried the turning it the other way, but no luck, I think I wasn't getting enough purchase on it with the mole grips and it just was ruining the bolt.

Many Thanks.


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

They may have used some thread locking compound that will require application of heat to release, e.g. blow hot air on the end with a hair dryer or heat gun, or stand it up in a pan on the cook stove, etc. anything to get it up to about 250 F at the threads (no need to overdue it).

The nice aspect of the castle socket is the ability to use a pneumatic impact wrench, which sometimes needs to be used on large fasteners. Or a long breaker bar. You will have few regrets in life for having spent money on buying quality tools, especially if you plan to spend any time wrenching on stuff.

Better do some research to determine if RH or LH threads are involved--save a lot of trouble later from guessing wrongly.

EDIT:
Looking at a zoom of the pictures it looks like regular RH threads. Was there a tabbed lock washer under the castle nut that you had to bend the tabs back out of the slots? If so then forget about needing to heat the threads, the washer provides the thread lock so no need for compound. An air impact driver or large breaker bar with the 'gear-nut remover' socket will take it right off. With a breaker bar you may need to hold the shaft from turning, e.g. clamp it in a vise with a couple of blocks of wood to pinch the gear.


----------



## TooQik (May 4, 2013)

Looks like a bearing lock nut and lock washer (you can clearly see the lock washer tabs behind the nut), so do a search for a bearing lock nut tool and you'll get a heap of different tools that should be able to remove it - some examples have already been supplied by the other posters.


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

You can get the correct tool or..

Get a small cold steel chisel - blunten it with a grinder
Then simple use a medium sized hammer to unscrew that nut - it will work and it will use the inertia of the motor so that you don't damage any of the operating surfaces by trying to clamp the shaft

If it has been on a long time and is seized this will actually work better than the correct tool


----------



## twright (Aug 20, 2013)

It's called a ring nut. They are regularly used on aircraft engines. You can buy the tools or make your own. To make your own:

Use a socket with the o.d. the same as the ring nut and grind down the area between the notches to fit. (It takes about 30 minutes to get it to fit correctly.)


----------



## A.godfrey (Feb 25, 2015)

Thanks everyone for those pointers, when I next have the chance to get in the workshop, I will try some of those ideas. 
Ta


----------

